# **NEW Wheel Alert** 20" AZAD Wheels AZ-36 Bronze face, Black barrel DEEP CONCAVE



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

AZAD Wheels has released a new wheel in 20" with a new finish THE AZ-36 with a bronze face, Black barrel finish. 
Wheels come in 20x9 & 20x10.5 PCD's Avaiable in 5.112, 5.114, 5.120 LOW OFFSET, and HIGH OFFSET. 
Feel free to give us a call for any information. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jkcdgx


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jkcdgx
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/J2nbrs


__
https://flic.kr/p/J2nbrs
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/JkceVV


__
https://flic.kr/p/JkceVV
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/J2ndbj


__
https://flic.kr/p/J2ndbj
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------

